# Direct debit not stopped



## Daenerys (21 Aug 2013)

Hi all,

New here so apologies if I'm on the wrong board. 

Hubby was working away a few years back & signed up with a TV provider for the rented accommodation. He verbally cancelled with them when he moved out. 

However, in a really stupid oversight, he did not notice that they continued to take the monthly direct debit. He finally got it stopped earlier this year. The amount taken is sizeable!

So when he asked them to refund, they refused, even though they have told him (verbally) that they have a record of his request to cancel! They are saying they needed the cancellation in writing even though they didn't ask for that at the time. 


Can anyone advise where we should go or what we should do? Anyone experience something similar?

Cheers


----------



## Jim2007 (21 Aug 2013)

Well you would need to tell us what working away means: in Ireland, UK or else where and of course what the agreement states.


----------



## Daenerys (21 Aug 2013)

Sorry - in Ireland. Away from home, hence the need for renting. 

Don't have the agreement any longer.


----------



## shesells (21 Aug 2013)

Did he sign an actual physical mandate? If so it normally says you have to let them and your bank know in writing if you want to cancel an agreement. If he didn't do so then there's no comeback. Did he contact the bank even verbally to cancel the DD? Anytime I've done that they've told me to put it in writing.


----------



## Daenerys (21 Aug 2013)

Not sure about a physical signing but probably did not ask the bank to cancel at the time. 

What's annoying is they have the request to cancel on file and they did not ask for it in writing when he asked to cancel.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Aug 2013)

You didn't request it in writing.
They continued to charge the direct debit every month and he did not notice. 

I don't think he has any case.


----------

